# A few classics: Gleammachine-Essex Detailer.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

_Gleammachine is at the forefront of professional car detailing and paintwork correction in Essex since 2003, an experienced car detailer providing the finest levels in corrective machine polishing, new car preparation, and paintwork protection treatments to the South East and beyond.

My name is Rob Leys - I am a professional award winning car detailer with over 25 years expertise in the art of paintwork rejuvenation, Gleammachine was established through a passion for, and dedication to, preparing vehicles consistently to the highest levels of automotive finishing._

These are a few of the gorgeous classics I have had the pleasure of detailing over the last 12 months.

*Alfa 105*

This is a track day prepared Alfa, recently restored but requiring some paintwork correction to rectify the bodyshop defects.











*Mitsubishi Evo V*

This Evo V receiving a minor corrective polish/enhancement.











*VW Wagon*

Originally coming from Sweden and used as a tourism bus, this VW is running Porsche running gear and restored mechanically whilst retaining the original patina of the exterior.
Basically the brief was to "make the shiny bits shiny" and leave the surface rust and dings.









*Morris Mini Cooper.*

A light machine polish to remove some minor defects on this beautifully restored and original Mini.











*Sierra Cosworth 3 door.*

One previous owner Cosworth, unmodified and completely original.







*Mercedes SL250 Pagoda.*

Full paintwork correction detail over a course of 5 days.

















Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice work, that Cossie is a fantastic example!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top work Rob as always :thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

That Alfa :O

The most stunning motor I've ever seen!


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

It must be an absolute joy for you to produce stunning work on some fantastic quality classics.

That Alfa, well....totally awesome.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A nice selection of cars there with the alfa taking first place on the podium.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

some stunning cars there


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stunning work on some stunning cars there, the Merc Pagoda wins it for me.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow!! Some collection of cars there. That cossie omg stunning!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Oh you lucky, lucky man! :argie:

Do you need an assistant? :lol:

All are beautiful Rob but the SL 250 does it for me these days! 

Alan W


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My mate had an Alfa red leather a beautiful car, some great work here.

John Tht.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love the merc.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous collection of cars, Love the Pagoda and the Cossie.
Fantastic work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Oh you lucky, lucky man! :argie:
> 
> Do you need an assistant? :lol:
> 
> ...


Some days I feel like I need an assistant Alan, but all lovely cars in their own right, but the SL was gorgeous, and a real pleasure to detail. Simple things like 2 bolts to remove bits of trim so you can get a better finish etc.. that old cliche that don't make them like they used to.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Amazing stuff Rob, some true classics. Beats the usual.


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

That Moonstone Sierra Cosworth :argie::argie::argie::argie:

Great collection of cars/work 

Glad to see you back, am a fan of your work :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I love the old alfa&merc,true classics,fantastic work!.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Some serious gloss floating around there Rob, great work as always


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB!!!*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some very fine machines there, fantastic work Rob! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work Rob :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Some absolutely brilliant cars there! And that Cossie :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job on these great looking cars ! Keep it on .


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great classics there


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

lovely work mate but there's just something sexy about modern rubber tread pattern on either a classic cars original wheels or modern wheels with the aforementioned rubber on a freshly detailed classic car. Perverted or weird ????? Wife seems to think about option C ,I Need locking up 
Daz


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice handful of bits n bobs Rob. Cant beat a varied vehicle array to keep your detailing taste buds afloat.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Seriously stunning collection of motors there Rob, great work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

zippo said:


> lovely work mate but there's just something sexy about modern rubber tread pattern on either a classic cars original wheels or modern wheels with the aforementioned rubber on a freshly detailed classic car. Perverted or weird ????? Wife seems to think about option C ,I Need locking up
> Daz


Thanks mate, although I reckon you have a rubber fetish Daz 



Beau Technique said:


> Nice handful of bits n bobs Rob. Cant beat a varied vehicle array to keep your detailing taste buds afloat.


Thanks Scott, certainly keeps it interesting buddy.



JBirchy said:


> Seriously stunning collection of motors there Rob, great work!


Thanks Jon, hope your doing well mate.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

The merc and the mini for me, but superb results on all of them, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great results from your work and not a bad car amongst them, very cool Lancia.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Great results from your work and not a bad car amongst them, very cool Lancia.


Thank you Alan, although sadly there's no Lancia in the pictures?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome!!! it would have to be the Pagoda for me:thumb:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

what a stunning portfolio :argie: all pristine & looking awesome. Great work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Exclusive Car Care said:


> Awesome!!! it would have to be the Pagoda for me:thumb:





RealR0cknr0lla said:


> what a stunning portfolio :argie: all pristine & looking awesome. Great work


Thanks guys, the Pagoda is a real beauty Jay.:thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely collection and fantastic work Rob!


----------

